# Equipment Damage thread 09/10



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I searched and didn't see a thread for this season yet. Sunday 12/6 was about three inches of light stuff. No issues. 12/9 storm a couple of problems. Drivers side deflector flap came off the XV. No big deal, I'll flip it over. Hit a boulder with the drivers side wing yesterday. Folded back when the pressure relief did it's job. But for some reason the angle ram hose got pinched and destroyed. Lost a couple hours, but now have a spare hose. I did the same thing on the other side last year. Can't really see where it's getting pinched, but I think I have a better way to route the hoses to protect them. 

And my neighbor called after supper to do his driveway. He normally uses his snowblower. Should have known better than to plow across the lawn, but didn't. So add a $65 wrecker bill to the list.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

2COR517;899894 said:


> Should have known better than to plow across the lawn, but didn't. So add a $65 wrecker bill to the list.


:laughing: I shouldn't laugh.

Don't feel bad though, I got stuck twice yesterday myself. I was able to get myself out though.....after alot of shoveling. It's pretty bad when I have the thought of telling an account to blow it up there .... and find someone else.

Then, late last night, after being out for more then 13 hours, wet, tired, hungry, and just plain pist off, I stopped over to an old friends / boss to give him a hand (plow & snowblower took a turn for the worse, as everything does in this mans life.) and end up backing into a tree! The first truck damage I have ever done plowing in 19 years! I thought bad things weren't supposed to happen to you when your doing a good deed?!?!

I contribute it to the stupid setup of his yard and the fact my lights aren't currently working. Good thing it was a small tree, but I now have a small dent on my rear quarter between the wheel well, and the bumper corner.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

had a brake line blow out in the red dodge 3rd driveway in its route. big blue had to work double duty and cover 60 driveways.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Gee, lets see.....lost reverse in the Dodge, power steering line on the GMC, anything else....:crying: Whether my fiance likes it or not, im going new truck shopping! I dont need much of a reason to do that now do I!!!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Fuel filter in the JD Blower is clogged, need to bleed air out of the lines in the plow, had to replace the heater motor resistor in my truck- but all in all nothing bad yet, knock on wood!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

RepoMan207;899966 said:


> :laughing: I shouldn't laugh.
> 
> Don't feel bad though, I got stuck twice yesterday myself. I was able to get myself out though.....after alot of shoveling. It's pretty bad when I have the thought of telling an account to blow it up there .... and find someone else.
> 
> ...


Ryan, take it easy with that nice truck of yours.
If not I am coming to take the backrack and lights.

Hope the damage isn't to bad.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Lux Lawn;900821 said:


> Ryan, take it easy with that nice truck of yours.
> If not I am coming to take the backrack and lights.
> 
> Hope the damage isn't to bad.


ahhhhh, no your not.  Nice try though!

I think it will actually pop back out. I washed it up last night and there was no scratches, or creases. Once it gets warmer, or I can get it into a garage I'll try and pop it out. Otherwise she is going to my body guy to get fixed up.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Snapped a mirror off-caught it on a dumpster-other than that no problems.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure if this counts but my cell phone went on a walkabout and decided not to come back at some point while I was either shoveling or filling the spreader. Insurance overnited the new one to me, but ALL of my contacts are gone...


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

Some how this morning i broke my 4 wheel drive on the 98 chevy.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;89989 said:


> And my neighbor called after supper to do his driveway. He normally uses his snowblower. Should have known better than to plow across the lawn, but didn't. So add a $65 wrecker bill to the list.


Hasn't something like this happened before?....I thought there was even a pic of it floating around here? I'm sure if you posted pics we would be even more simpathetic.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

No pics. I looked at the lawn this morning. What a mess. I've been stuck a couple times. Always due to stupid decisions. Plowing a soft lawn, not putting stakes on a road running through a field, that one last push on a side slope with the blade angled the wrong way......


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

I got nailed with 8 or so inches of heavy wet snow on 12/9... Got stuck twice, had to call in tow strap favors. I also found a broken tree branch overhanging one of my drives- that put a scratch down the side of the truck form the front door to the taillight. On top of all that, one of my rear calipers froze up and I had to do a brake job half way through the storm.

Today, I finally built up enough ambition to snow blow my own sidewalk, when I heard a loud crunch and saw all my keys being ejected out the chute of the blower. I was able to salvage the truck key and fob and the house key.... the rest of the 15 keys junk. :crying:


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

I broke a U Joint on my front drive shaft which sent the shaft flying around udner the truck. While it was having it's way with the bottom of my truck it destroyed the manual 4x4 shift lever, the front drive shaft, and put a hole in my transfer case. All together about 2k in repairs with using JB Weld to repair transfer case.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Why would I want to chronicle and publicize this? :laughing:

Tried it once before and I still haven't lived it down.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;901864 said:


> Why would I want to chronicle and publicize this? :laughing:
> 
> Tried it once before and I still haven't lived it down.


I was only asking for equipment failures, not brain failures. I added the stuck for entertainmet value. And to show that, in spite of my username, I am indeed currently human and mortal.

And I ran my skidsteer in the water this week. Of course it was in a frozen crystalized form.

But I digress....

It's good for new guys to see that stuff does break, which is why we need to charge $25when it takes three minutes to plow a drive.....


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

4wd wouldn't engage in the front actuator on the 97', but i just through a tarp down and got under there and manually made it work, other than that I realized that my 06 really needs new tires! Good storm overall =D

And I totally agree with all those who say that things break or happen when doing drives to help people out, EVERY time!


----------



## M.S.P.M. (Nov 2, 2009)

I also agree I broke my 4 wheel drive when I was doing a favor for my neighbor.


----------



## Clevername (Oct 5, 2009)

mcwlandscaping;901973 said:


> And I totally agree with all those who say that things break or happen when doing drives to help people out, EVERY time!





M.S.P.M.;902055 said:


> I also agree I broke my 4 wheel drive when I was doing a favor for my neighbor.


Yup - my plow quite working today. I don't know but it appears to be the motor is shot...

I have only been doing family drives and friends - non of which I charge for. You would like to think that by helping out friends and family and not expecting anything in return that it would at least exempt you from failures......

I guess I better start charging so I have funds to fix this thing with if I get it going again!


----------



## farmer1009 (Dec 9, 2009)

I haven't even gotten to plow yet, and I am already having issues. Go to move my plow truck into the garage, and discovered that in the last week or so I developed a major gas leak. eh it was only 38 gallons spilled onto the driveway.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I lost the 4 wheel drive in my 97' back up truck, aux battery in my 08 gmc dump stopped charging leaving the plow inoperable until I jumped the two batteries together using a long battery cable, lost a chain on the salter in the middle of salting a 6 acre lot, blew a hydro line on a plow on a truck that was at an account 45 minutes away from the shop, and my windshield wiper in my skid steer broke and started acting odd. It just decides where on or off the windshield it will go and has no pattern anymore. And lastly I got a 16d nail right in the sidewall of my tire on my personal truck. Oh ya, and this was all in the first storm....


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Smashed most of the rear end of out 2004 Dodge regular cab truck, going to get body esitmates today! Pictures to follow... at least I wasn't driving so I don't feel like the idiot that wrecked a truck


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

I have only plowed once so far, with a few little clean ups, so no serious damage. 

I spent much of yesterday on my back underneath my truck, removed the Reese hitch and welded and reinforced the frame where the bolts had pulled through. The damage was caused by carrying the rear plow on a badly rusted frame. Plowing doesn't hurt it, but bouncing around of the frost heaves does. Last week I removed one mounting plate from the front plow and re welded it where the factory weld had broken. The weld was OK, it had ripped the metal right next to it. This is a 1979 ford F-150, with the original Fisher plow on front, and a home-built rear plow, so I expect this kind of problem. It doesn't make it any less of a pain to fix though. 

On my other truck, one headlight took it hard when we put the plow frame back on this fall, it was already cracked, and "sombody" leaned on it while lifting the headgear into place. 

One new tire has a bead leak, I need to get it back to the tire shop.


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

cplmac;901453 said:


> Not sure if this counts but my cell phone went on a walkabout and decided not to come back at some point while I was either shoveling or filling the spreader. Insurance overnited the new one to me, but ALL of my contacts are gone...


I don't know what phone services you have but Verizon offeres Back up Assistant free. just sign up on line. Every night my phone updates to the main frame with all my contact information. That is more important to me than the damn phone. I have almost 500 contact numbers.

As for Equipment damage bent cutting edges on the LP! :crying:


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Can I join the club? I went to start my truck yesterday afternoon and...nothing. I think it is either the starter or a relay. AAA is coming in about 10 minutes to bring her to my mechanic. It's funny how women react to problems like this. My feelings are "Hey, no big deal." My wife told everyone she talked to last night and they were all wondering what I was going to do. Like the world ended! Who cares? It's not snowing, and it's the cost of doing business. I need another tax dedection anyway.LOL


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Havent even got to plow yet and I had a power steering line go the other day. Was already late for school so I was in a hurry. got to drive there with no power steering and a nice heavy plow hanging off the front of my truck wesport


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

2COR517;899894 said:


> I searched and didn't see a thread for this season yet. Sunday 12/6 was about three inches of light stuff. No issues. 12/9 storm a couple of problems. Drivers side deflector flap came off the XV. No big deal, I'll flip it over. Hit a boulder with the drivers side wing yesterday. Folded back when the pressure relief did it's job. But for some reason the angle ram hose got pinched and destroyed. Lost a couple hours, but now have a spare hose. I did the same thing on the other side last year. Can't really see where it's getting pinched, but I think I have a better way to route the hoses to protect them.
> 
> And my neighbor called after supper to do his driveway. He normally uses his snow blower. Should have known better than to plow across the lawn, but didn't. So add a $65 wrecker bill to the list.


$65.00 that is cheap. Cost me $110.00 to pull out took 15 minutes once he got there. Took 3 hours to get there. Also wife & I did traffic control wrecker had 1 lane blacked. was a 2 lane North & South.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mounted the XtremeV yesterday. Pins in, check. Power cable, check. Light cable, check. Blade up, check. Back the truck up, through a couple of ruts. Jackstand up, NO!. Second time I've done this. Layed in the snow for too long with the cutting wheel and cut it in half. Pretty clean break, so I am going to weld it back together. Cut about an inch out of it, all cleaned up, ready to weld tommorow. 

Just to add insult to injury, this morning I slipped on some ice. All the way down, shovel in hand. Handle smacked me in the mouth. Fat lip, blood and everything.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

lets see...

1- right front cv shaft (independant front suspension) 
2-sway bar end links (broke while removing cv shaft)
1-driver inner door handle
1-realized i have to put new tires on NOW!!! (GETTING THEM TOMORROW)
1-LEFT FRONT AXLESHAFT AND 4 WHEEL DRIVE HUB IN 77 CHEVY
1- auger cable on the snowblower

also,ive been stuck many many many times. my tow chain got a workout. my tires suck and 14" of snow is just crazy.


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty sure every light on my truck had something wrong with it the first night plowing. First the on off switch went out in my truck and a few days later I figured out it was the wiring harness and the switch ($150), the plow lights stopped working... after snapping the plow/truck switch off my dash and a week of scratching my head, I found a broken wire above the brake pedal (roughly a million dollars worth of frustration). And my amber light went out first time using it... it was cheap so I guess it's a one time use thing ($20). Also got snow in my rear wheels so the wheels would lock up after being parked for awhile... finally thawed out after 5 days (priceless).


----------



## SamWJones13 (Dec 11, 2009)

and I got snow all over my floor mats......


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hit a curb that poped out of no where at 4 in the morning the other day and knocked out my headlight! also got cancer forming on my back wheel wells, other then thoughs another flawless season again so far!


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

2COR517;919308 said:


> Mounted the XtremeV yesterday. Pins in, check. Power cable, check. Light cable, check. Blade up, check. Back the truck up, through a couple of ruts. Jackstand up, NO!. Second time I've done this. Layed in the snow for too long with the cutting wheel and cut it in half. Pretty clean break, so I am going to weld it back together. Cut about an inch out of it, all cleaned up, ready to weld tommorow.
> 
> Just to add insult to injury, this morning I slipped on some ice. All the way down, shovel in hand. Handle smacked me in the mouth. Fat lip, blood and everything.


Having a rough go of it huh. I have those days myself from time to time. I usually try not to do anything on those days, cause it only gets worse.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

4 ball joints
4 U joints
4 CV joints
1 Gas Tank due to rust holes on the top.
*Coming soon: By end of Jan 2010 for state inspection
3 feet Filler tube
4 feet vent tube
Fuel lines from tank to TBI input & return lines
Some patch work rust holes. about 5 to 8 places.
Fuel Tank Sending Unit*


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

1 snowblower 3 weeks old ,got crushed under the truck,,,,,still keeping it for parts..


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

sounds like u kids are having fun... I have had no issues yet... but im sure i will... but I have a friend who went to replace pads n rotor's on the front (had worn them down to were the braking surface was gone completly on rotor and pads). wound up having to replace everything front n rear except master cylinder n drum shoes


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i jinxed my self! yesterday i blew 2 lines and after i blow them i get a call saying we need back up at the condos! well SOB!:realmad:


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Little late to this thread but out on the first run of the year the allison in my chevy decided it had enough and overheated.

Trans is apart and requires torque and pump. Since it's apart again replacing the clutches with new alto reds, current ones are reuseable but some heat damage.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

Well down to one Walk Behind Spreader. Was unloading it from the truck slipped out of my hands & the plastic rim broke & cut the inner tube. For new tires, inner tubes, & rims There are two different wheel assemblies for this item. The coast wheel is our part # BU3007862 at a cost of $26.47. The drive wheel is our part # BU3008135 at a cost of $27.52. These prices do not include shipping and handling. The spreader is the Ice Buster by Buyer from Northern Tool.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

lost 4wd in the first storm of the year. broke the belt on the snowblower


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

The first storm of the year (ya, the 10" + cement that fell) my 04 F350 lost the power steering pump. Fixed that only to have the plow lift frame (tower with pump mounted to it) snap off and fall forward onto the plow. Re-welded it back on today, but it still looks like a weak design. BTW, it's a 8.6 western ultra mount- has anyone else had this part break? This truck seems to be a money pit. So far all of the other equipment seems to be holding up!


----------



## bo alps hunter (Dec 20, 2009)

A little late but, 12/5-all new steering, tie rods, drag link, pitman arm. 12/12-broke cv shaft and got stuck, no problem as shaft was under warranty.12/28-leaking steel brake line and broken shock tower, easy fix, or so I thought. Jack up truck and not only is the tower broke off but the frame is broke where the upper control arm mounts...ouch. The truck has served me well over the past 7 years, the only thing that kinda sucks is I was hoping to get 500,000 miles out of it just to prove it could be done, it just turned 370,000. 12/30-bought its replacement, gonna spend the next couple of days moving everything over. I hope this new rig is half as good.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've lost 1 plow pin for my unimount. Luckily I carry 2 spares.

I've gone thru about 12 cutting edge bolts. Figured out they wern't tight enough

Bent the same wing about 5 times already. Needs a little reinforcement I think.

Destroyed my 7 pin trailer plug after backing into a frozen snow bank.

So about $25 in damages so far.  I hope this winter is good, will make up for my first winter that couldn't have gone any worse.


----------



## farmer1009 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't even know where to begin. So far this year I have had to replace my transfer case, but luckily I had a spare. Clutch went out, or so I thought replaced the clutch and flywheel, and after bleeding it still had no real pedal. Ended up only being the clutch master cylinder. I backed over someones broken off tail pipe in a parking lot, and had to replace a tire and it decided to take a brake line off my rear diff. To top it all off this morning I go to start my truck turn the key on and the truck comes to life but won't start. After some digging I discovered that my ignition switch was bad, and that I get to strip my column to replace it. All in all it hasn't been the best of years for me.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*Part still under warranty???*



CJsSnowplowing;934466 said:


> Well down to one Walk Behind Spreader. Was unloading it from the truck slipped out of my hands & the plastic rim broke & cut the inner tube. For new tires, inner tubes, & rims There are two different wheel assemblies for this item. The coast wheel is our part # BU3007862 at a cost of $26.47. The drive wheel is our part # BU3008135 at a cost of $27.52. These prices do not include shipping and handling. The spreader is the Ice Buster by Buyer from Northern Tool.


Hello all, Talk to http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200324761_200324761 the Walk Behind Spreader is still under warranty. Now the waiting time for part to come in 1-03-2010. They sent info to ICE BUSTER by Buyer. Manufacturer Warranty: 12 months parts / 12 months labor. Just thinking what they going to pay on labor easy job to do. Put broken tire rim / drive wheel off. Put new drive wheel tire rim on with new blot & locking nut


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

2 plastic shovels broke due to temps below 0 deg. F here. Good thing was cheap one from Dollar General. Got new ones from Wal Mart Steel tips & steel core $27.50 each.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ahh, more fun.......

Lost the right button on my FishStik. I can still use the plow. Scoop, Vee, and the wing buttons still work. Must be S5.

Blew the fuse for my sander. The 7-11 doesn't carry 100 amp Mega Fuses LOL. Fortunately, I had a 175 amp spare for my alternator. Put it in, no more trouble. Grabbed some spares at Napa today. Seven bucks apiece. Ouch.

Ripped one of my strobes off plowing under some low tree branches last night. Trying to clean up, push crap back. Nothing I really had to do, just dubbing around. Of course. It tore off the base. Hanging by the wires, still works. Hopefully I can get it back together well enough to get a couple more years out of it. Typical gov't subsidized housing project. All these trees planted 20 years ago. Not a problem for the first 10 or 15 years because they didn't reach out enough. But now they reach out too far, but are still too low to get under. Got a couple at one of my schools of the same vintage. They will lose a few parking spaces soon. 

This morning was a little more exciting. In a nutshell, I slid off an icy road and put the truck in the woods. Had the plow on, in vee. Hit a large tree about three inches off center of the hinge. Banged my head, crushed my crossover toolbox with the freighted spreader. The mighty Fisher took the hit well. I was lucky enough to be able to back right out and keep going. I am very thankful the plow was on. Otherwise I would have done probably thousands in damage. I do have some issues with the left base angle, haven't really had time to look it over super closely. And of course, this one falls into the "favor" category. She's a friend, made about ten bucks after materials and fuel....

That's plenty for now.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Why do thinkgs always break when your doing favors?? What the he!!


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

2003 2500 hd gasser lost the tranny, 2003 2500hd duramax needs injectors bad, new tires both trucks, new balljoints for precaution, steering arms, idler arms in both, new shocks in both, power steering pump, umm much more, and thats just december....:realmad::realmad:dang expensive hobby...


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

I had the front axle housing break on one of my trucks. took it to the 4wd shop next door to my shop. He said it is real common with those truck he does about 100 a year. He owns a custom 4wd shop and does work for alot of places within a 500 mile radious. He told me dont even waste my time with a junkyard cause they are probably cracked to. Hes getting me an aftermarket one from someplace, should be fixed by tomarrow afternoon.


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Wash fixing a roof light on my pickup and found two gouges down to the sheet metal and dented about a 1/4" into the roof no idea where they came from.


----------



## LON (Aug 20, 2006)

saw this this morning on the news. Here's the story on it -


> Thanks to Glenn Vogel, who submitted this photograph of North Franklin Township's salt truck on fire this morning on Cumberland Avenue. According to him, the photo was "taken after I had attempted to extinguish the fire with a 20-pound dry chemical fire extinguisher." Washington firefighters were the first to arrive on the scene.


http://www.observer-reporter.com/or/recentphotos/


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*WOW what caused it*



LON;945750 said:


> saw this this morning on the news. Here's the story on it -
> http://www.observer-reporter.com/or/recentphotos/


WOW what caused it?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Is it just me or is there nothing behind the cab of the truck?


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

it's either extended cab , or crew cab, with a box. hose line from the initial attack is blurring the rear of the photo


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

CJsSnowplowing;934466 said:


> Well down to one Walk Behind Spreader. Was unloading it from the truck slipped out of my hands & the plastic rim broke & cut the inner tube. For new tires, inner tubes, & rims There are two different wheel assemblies for this item. The coast wheel is our part # BU3007862 at a cost of $26.47. The drive wheel is our part # BU3008135 at a cost of $27.52. These prices do not include shipping and handling. The spreader is the Ice Buster by Buyer from Northern Tool.


*Part was under warranty. It came in today 01-11-2010. Waiting time from when Northern Tool got notice on 01-03-2010 to 01-11-2010.*


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Forgot that I cracked my windshield. I was at the filling station and used the squeege thingie to chip some ice. The end of the head hit the glass. Nice little spiderweb coming up. I hope it doesn't go any further so I can get my inspection. Windshield is only one year old too. Crap.


----------



## aman804 (Dec 19, 2009)

gmc 2500-1st storm blow a hydro hose,3rd storm lost parking lights and blinkers on plow, still don't know whats wrong with that. gmc 3500 srw-1st storm blow hydro hose, 2nd storm same thing plus had half a hopper of salt freeze up, 3rd storm broke the spring in the joy stick so every bump in would fall in the down slot and drop the plow. chevy 3500 dully dump-fish stick decided to stick in the left wing mode,2nd storm blow another hydro hose. cat 226 skid steer with 5ft snow blower- 1st storm got a sunday news paper stuck between the housing and blower fin,got so compressed it was like concrete and took 3 hours to chisel out


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

Our big storm out here, I called over one of our backhoe drivers so I could talk to him. He came right over and slid into the side of my truck. Tires weren't even rolling, he came at me sideways and there was nothing I could do but watch.


----------



## serafii (Nov 29, 2009)

hmm where do i start...
1 hour into the first storm in december, total of 26cm. trying to avoid an accident i rush into a driveway with my 06 sierra duramax with fisher mm2 not knowing theres a flagstone retaining wall, plow was "manually" angled to the right and blew a hydro hose, lost 3 hours and cost $100

same storm, expandable plow on my tn95da stayed open and extra 2 inches on each side making me lose alot of access to certain driveways. ended up being an accumulation of snow underneath it from backdragging with the plow semi extended. let it thaw and its back to normal.

4x4 occasionally disengaging on my 92 cheyenne 3500 and the 4x4 indicator light wasnt working. ended up being a snipped wire on the actuator, and a bad 4x4 indicator sensor. waited for the storm to end atleast n $400

pump and valve control on my fsher speedcast are dying, plow droops down qucik while traveling, and plow doesnt go up or angle unless i give gas. slightly used pump-$150 slightly used valve control-freebie

wistling sound on my 06 sierra duramax/allisson(43,xxx kms), ended up being faulty turbo. change pitman arm, idler arm, and tie rod and air filter. normally $700 dealer slipped it on he warranty costing me $300

also on my 06 sierra, had to replace my tranny cooler lines do to a major leak(keeping in mind they were replaced last winter. once again slipped under warranty

once again on my 06 sierra, the mm2 pump is making a loud noise as if it is struggling to go up down/side to side.

hows that for 2 storms totalling 45cms of snow.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

My meyer E-60 makes a clicking sound on Up Raise, Left, & Right. Played with Meyer Motor Solenoid works. Also started to leak down slowly. Before season It leak down fast costing $525.00 before season. SO WHAT COST DURING SEASON?


----------



## ajman21 (Oct 30, 2009)

rolled my truck:crying: sucks but every one climbed out with but scratches n bruises so as much as that sucks at least i move up a size with the replacement! and my mount and pump survived to plow another day.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

CJsSnowplowing;962276 said:


> My Meyer E-60 makes a clicking sound on Up Raise, Left, & Right. Played with Meyer Motor Solenoid works. Also started to leak down slowly. Before season It leak down fast costing $525.00 before season. SO WHAT COST DURING SEASON?


Found on Friday. The repair shop found a hose that was dragging. Dirt once again got inside. Small wire going to Meyer Motor Solenoid was shorting out. Causing 2 things Overload coming on & the clicking sound from Meyer Motor Solenoid. 
Repair shop is CLOSED here on Saturday Sunday & Holidays. They enjoying the winter sports. ATV riding skiing. 
Looking in the pump on Tuesday. Due to Holiday Monday. To see where the dirt got plugged at. Repair shop is CLOSED here on Saturday.
Good thing what is in the FORCAST is freezing rain & rain for the next few days. Thurday night calling for snow too far off for the total on snow.


----------



## pats plowing (Nov 27, 2001)

Ariens 1336 - broke part of the triangle piece that holds on the wheel, and the axel snapped. The wheels fall off now.
Ariens 1332 - Something with the front auger and one of the bushings. They say the auger still works so thats good.
This storm sucked.


----------



## fastmark (Nov 2, 2006)

Snoway ST26 Poly blade cracked due to heavy snow. 7'-6" blade. Do they make one in stainless steel. Bought 5 years ago.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

Just puked a front axle joint on my F150. Going to find out tomorrow if it tore up the yokes. If it did I am going to be SOL
I don't think I have any more stashed away, and the price goes up when the junk yard guy has to dig in the snow for it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So far today.....

Backed into a dumpster, cracked a taillight. No big deal, it's the same one I backed into a rock wall with last year.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

2COR517;965447 said:


> So far today.....
> 
> Backed into a dumpster, cracked a taillight. No big deal, it's the same one I backed into a rock wall with last year.


Your having a good run of bad luck this season


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

bacwudzme;965459 said:


> Your having *a good run of bad luck* this season


That sounds like something grandma Collamore would have said :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Crap. Did it again tonight. Stuck. Wrecker stuck :realmad:

No damage this past three day two storm non stop plowfest though:redbounce

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=98114


----------

